

Ask HN: What are some good resources for testing your download/upload speed? - CoreSet

I&#x27;m gearing up to troubleshoot my very lackluster internet connection with TWC and was wondering: what are some of the network tools people use to benchmark their system?<p>Thanks!
======
davismwfl
Many of the cable providers have their own initial test they start with,
[http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/support/speed-
test.html](http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/support/speed-test.html) as an
example. Gives you overall up and down speeds at least within their network.

For overall testing I also use
[http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/](http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/)

Then separately, if you need local network testing you can use wireshark to
help track down specific issues. My local wi-fi router also has tools that
monitor the network performance, bandwidth usage and each IP's usage as well
as breaks out failed packets to give you an error rate etc.

At least those are a decent start.

------
dippyskoodlez
I use the RRD Graphs from pfsense to monitor my stuff, I have had to escalate
multiple times with TWC proactive group to get some rather severe issues taken
care of. Stuff like high latency to the gateway, packet loss to the gateway,
intermittent WAN disconnects.

Make sure the techs they send check your line and the nearby lines for return
and noise levels.

------
jtfairbank
[http://speedtest.net](http://speedtest.net)

------
jlgaddis
iperf (on Windows, jperf)

